# Second back injury in 3 months



## nissan11 (Sep 10, 2014)

About 3 months ago I hurt my lower right back, right at the top of my butt. It was right at or below my belt line in one concentrated spot. It had slowly been getting uncomfortable over about 3 weeks before I finally sent it over the edge doing slow eccentric box squats. It was my first ever injury sustained while lifting. I took 10 days off lifting then did two weeks of lifting with no squats or dead lifts, then eased into dead lifts again until the pain was completely gone.
Last week I was doing dead lifts, and never had any feeling of pain at all during my reps. I was doing a fairly light set, my second working set of 365. I set down my 5th and final rep and when I stood up I felt the pain in my lower right back, a little higher than the last time I injured it, and a bit more spread out. It has not felt like it is getting any better over the last week, but I have been able to continue lifting, even squats, with no pain. I just can't dead lift or bent over row.

Why have I injured my back twice on the same side in such a short time, and how can I prevent doing it again?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 10, 2014)

This will probably be a reoccurring thing.  I have a similar thing. Low back right side right where the back and hips connect. It's why I am pulling sumo right now.

At some point I will hit my physical therapist. But for now I do a lot of reverse hypers and traction the back by hanging from a band in the monolift. 

Keep the hips loose and roll the lower back with a softball. It hurts but get in there deep.


----------



## nissan11 (Sep 10, 2014)

Does it hurt when you sleep? The first injury I had, laying in bed relieved the pain. With this one it's hard to sleep because I'll wake up in pain from sleeping on my stomach or back. I can only comfortably sleep on my side.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 10, 2014)

I have the same issue with my lower left side...it's recurring and I don't think it will ever go away unless I stop training altogether and we know that's never going to happen 

So, I just deal with it!


----------



## TheBlob (Sep 12, 2014)

My friend it sounds like a slipped disc.. does the pain shoot around to the front at all? Go see someone a chiropractor may be able to reset it if that is the issue...And no if its slipped disc it never goes away as in constant reccurence...See someine soon to catch it early brother incase its more than pulled muscle


----------

